# PM not received.



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, i received a PM today, got the email telling me this, but it's nowhere to be seen in the inbox :idea:

Is there a problem at the moment?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine is working fine 

Is your Inbox full? If so it won't show until some are deleted, or maybe the sender changed their mind and deleted it!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Your Inbox is prob full or the sender deleted the message whilst it was in their outbox.

If it's the former then click the 'Release on-hold messages' link and it will sort it out for you.


----------

